# Mac edc triple conversion pills.



## mcbrat (Jan 13, 2022)

So my friend ran more copper pills for me, and they accidently ran another set of the triple conversion pills I offered back in 2015/2016 for Mac edc lights. Before we chop them down to std size, any interest in those from anyone ?


----------

